# Ferry advice UK to Belgium needed please



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I am travelling thru UK & onward to Belgium in June

I have never done this before

Ferry advice & all sugg welcome


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

There are three rouues Uk - Belgium as far as I am aware.

1) Transeuropa - Ramsgate/Oostende - and you can pitch overnight at Ramsgate docks if you are on the 0400 sailing to Ostend. www.transeuropaferries.com

2) Norfolkline - Edinburgh - Zeebrugge - www.norfolkline.com

3) P&O ex Hull to Zeebrudgge - www.poferries.com

Other choices are Norfolkline to Dunkerque - almost at the Belgian border, or P&O Dover/Calais - plus other operators.

Russell

Edit - just though - Stena Line from Harwich to the Hoek van Holland. Not far from the Belgian border. You might get a good deal if you use the UK as a land bridge and use Stena for both the Irish and North Sea crossings.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Holland*

Hello,

Or you could try Stenaline Hook of Holland to Harwich

Trev.


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*ferry uk to belgium*

i have used norfolkline dover --dunkirk many times,not posh but cheap and efficient.
from there its a easy run up to belgium.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Re: ferry uk to belgium*



greywiz said:


> i have used norfolkline dover --dunkirk many times,not posh but cheap and efficient.
> from there its a easy run up to belgium.


And clean and no coachloads of schoolkids or booze cruisers!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Without doubt - go Norfolk line . . cheap, quick & efficient !


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

At £58 return, Dover - Dunkerque every time.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

As Vic and Zozzer said: Norfolkline, Dover to Dunkirk.

Dunkirk to Belgian border is about 20 miles.


----------

